# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Killing unarmed civilains again, Its the US way.....

## zabster151



----------


## wmaousley

There are clearly 2 guys with weapons in this video, also this happened in Iraq and those killed were Reuters Journalist. This has been addressed and the investigation determined that these guys were refused clearance to be in this area by the DOD but went anyway and were mistaken for enemy combatants. 

They went to this location at their own risk, fvck them. This happens more often than not and when you have not been given clearance to enter an area under heavy military patrols and surveillance with guns you get what happens in this video. If they had been given clearance to enter this area the Apache Gunships would have been briefed and this wouldnt have happened.

Are you against the US Government/Military??????????????????

----------


## Nooomoto

I saw at least 1 rifle and a guy peeking around a corner attempting to conceal himself. I would have lit them up as well. If you don't want to face the wrath of the AH-64, don't hang out in war zones where they are on patrol.

----------


## tcw

Saw the title...then saw the vid.

This is old....

Don't know the whole story...but if they were not cleared to be in a War Zone...then doom on them.

WTF were they trying to do anyway?

Dumb...very Dumb!

----------


## wmaousley

> Saw the title...then saw the vid.
> 
> This is old....
> 
> Don't know the whole story...but if they were not cleared to be in a War Zone...then doom on them.
> 
> *WTF were they trying to do anyway?*
> 
> Dumb...very Dumb!


Trying to win a pulitzer prize I guess. Ended up winning a trip to Hell.........

----------


## DanB

> Trying to win a pulitzer prize I guess. Ended up winning a trip to Hell.........


It's a shame really but in reality they were killed by their own stupidity

----------


## wmaousley

> It's a shame really but in reality they were killed by their own stupidity


Absolutely right

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I'm not a fan of people who ride this "We kill innocent civilians!" train when they themselves have never been in a combat zone or under war conditions. The military does not mess around especially in a hostile environment, we are trained to take every precaution and be ready at all times. We are not just some trigger happy goons who run around blasting people (as much as certain political parties likes to portray that way.) These guys are full blown morons and pretty much asked for it, what do you expect?

I have the utmost respect for active duty and veterans, they have the most difficult jobs in the world and put there lives at risk. Anybody who hasn't served does not deserve the right to bash anything the military does because, with all do respect, you don't know what you are talking about.

----------


## Armykid93

> I'm not a fan of people who ride this "We kill innocent civilians!" train when they themselves have never been in a combat zone or under war conditions. The military does not mess around especially in a hostile environment, we are trained to take every precaution and be ready at all times. We are not just some trigger happy goons who run around blasting people (as much as certain political parties likes to portray that way.) These guys are full blown morons and pretty much asked for it, what do you expect?
> 
> I have the utmost respect for active duty and veterans, they have the most difficult jobs in the world and put there lives at risk. Anybody who hasn't served does not deserve the right to bash anything the military does because, with all do respect, you don't know what you are talking about.


Agreed

----------


## wmaousley

> I'm not a fan of people who ride this "We kill innocent civilians!" train when they themselves have never been in a combat zone or under war conditions. The military does not mess around especially in a hostile environment, we are trained to take every precaution and be ready at all times. We are not just some trigger happy goons who run around blasting people (as much as certain political parties likes to portray that way.) These guys are full blown morons and pretty much asked for it, what do you expect?
> 
> I have the utmost respect for active duty and veterans, they have the most difficult jobs in the world and put there lives at risk. *Anybody who hasn't served does not deserve the right to bash anything the military does because, with all do respect, you don't know what you are talking about*.


Th eop is from California, I dont expect less from the folks out west. I have stated the same several times and always someone gets butt hurt by this statement, and has the excuse "well my brother served so I have the right to speak" lol so I say to them "no the fvck you dont"

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> Th eop is from California, I dont expect less from the folks out west. I have stated the same several times and always someone gets butt hurt by this statement, and has the excuse "well my brother served so I have the right to speak" lol so I say to them "no the fvck you dont"


Hey now, there is nothing wrong with Cali  :Wink/Grin: . I don't understand why everybody hates on it, I guess I can actually to some extent but cmon lol.

----------


## songdog

They needed to die.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

As far as the OP the fact is in war innocent people are going to die. In fact im of the opinion that the stupider innocent people are more likely to die first - as is clearly evidenced here. They had no business being there.

Now i have to comment on this "you never served so you dont have the right to say anything" . As far as im concerned you can take that egotistical separatist attitude and shove it. As a US citizen we have every right to comment and give our opinion on how our armed forces conduct themselves in peace time or at war. Statements like "you never served so you dont have the right to comment" are equivalent to saying "you never shot heroin so dont say its a bad drug". Thats the ignorant elitist attitude some in our military often display that leads people to start threads like "more innocent unarmed civilians killed". When push comes to shove at the end of the day we are all men and we cannot ignore what we know to be true as men. Right or wrong. This gives every man the right to an opinion on what actions are right and wrong in any given circumstance. There are, im sure , tens of thousands of non enlisted men that if put in combat situations would act/react as heroes - just as there are countless servi***en that cower in fear in combat. Is the coward that cowers in fear that is an enlisted service person more entitled to an opinion than the civilian that would act/react as a hero is? Gimme a break.

----------


## wmaousley

> As far as the OP the fact is in war innocent people are going to die. In fact im of the opinion that the stupider innocent people are more likely to die first - as is clearly evidenced here. They had no business being there.
> 
> Now i have to comment on this "you never served so you dont have the right to say anything" . As far as im concerned you can take that egotistical separatist attitude and shove it. As a US citizen we have every right to comment and give our opinion on how our armed forces conduct themselves in peace time or at war. Statements like "you never served so you dont have the right to comment" are equivalent to saying "you never shot heroin so dont say its a bad drug". Thats the ignorant elitist attitude some in our military often display that leads people to start threads like "more innocent unarmed civilians killed". When push comes to shove at the end of the day we are all men and we cannot ignore what we know to be true as men. Right or wrong. This gives every man the right to an opinion on what actions are right and wrong in any given circumstance. There are, im sure , tens of thousands of non enlisted men that if put in combat situations would act/react as heroes - just as there are countless servi***en that cower in fear in combat. Is the coward that cowers in fear that is an enlisted service person more entitled to an opinion than the civilian that would act/react as a hero is? Gimme a break.


Bottom line, if you have never been in combat you can not have an opinion on it. Just like skydiving, if you have never done it how can you speak about it other than the what if's. 

Can you explain to me what its like to be hit by an IED, encountering Small Arms fire, Mortar Attack, EFP? I didnt think so, other than having an opinion from a youtube video you cant. Just like I cant have an opinion or understand what vietnam was like even though I am a war veteran.

Dont be so butt hurt by that comment and accept it. NO COMBAT VET WILL LIKE TO HAVE A COMBAT DISCUSSION WITH A NON COMBAT VET OR CIVILIAN. They just do not understand and will never understand.

*Remember real life experiences have emotional envolvement, so how could you understand what its like?*

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I agree. Before I did my tours or enlisted I had a different view and opinion on the military then I do now that I have completed my enlistment. I thought it was no biggie but when I actually stepped off of a COD that had landed directly on an Aircraft Carrier in the middle of the Persian Gulf it just hit me that this is for real. Looking around and seeing absolutely nothing besides blue ocean surrounding me and F-18 Hornets blasting off the catapults was a life changing experience. Talking to somebody who hasn't experienced that and they talk like they know all about F-18's, SH-60's, E-2 Hawkeyes, and C-2 Greyhounds just isn't the same because they haven't experienced it. I'm not saying you aren't entitled to your opinion, All i'm saying is that it is almost offensive when the OP just comes in here and says "oh, ol US Military, at it again, gunning down innocent civilians." Like he knows all about it when in reality he probably saw this news article when he opened his Yahoo homepage.

It's not equivalent to the Heroin comment that's ridiculous. It would be more so if I were to say "Heroin won't kill you if you know how to control the addiction, people can do it recreationaly and be fine!" It may look good on paper and sound good to people who have no knowledge on Heroin but realistically I have no clue what I'm talking about because I've never done Heroin and I can't give an honest opinion on something I've never experienced. I'm sure Heroin addicts would want to strangle me if they heard me trying to analyze it to. I can have my opinion of course but I'm sure an intelligent crowd wouldn't give me the time of day if I were to try and speak on the subject with no experience, just saying.

It's like bringing in Donald Trump to analyze and give his opinion on what Peyton Manning is feeling and going through as he go's into the Superbowl.

----------


## rampaige77

I cant speak on what my military dose? what my taxes pay for? come on with that thats like me saying well i was in the joint n we fight hand to hand with knives without armour (this ive done by the way n nomatter how tough your are this is scarry n sucks but whatever) so thats tougher than you! Were all americans & im greatful to those who serve & die for my right to type on a computer ride dirtbikes n use gear but we all face are own battles i stared down a 11yr stretch at 18 years old surrounded by animals i became an animal to where my mother would cry everytime she got off the phone with me i was so full of hate i did what i had to do to not be some sick ****s victim , i once bit the tip of some mulletheaded toughguys nose off in a fight becuz he waas choking me i spit his blood n snot in his face through my teeth as he tryed to pull away and ripped his own nose off try tasteing that n seeing it in your mind or wipeing some guys shit off your knife as you try to hide it cuz when you stabbed him in a fight it went in his colon, im not saying these things like im tough or some hard ass cuz im just a guy who has to live with himself & the things ive done in this life as do the men & women who fight for this excon to be among the living & i have been since 2006 i even applied to every branch of the military n was turned down cuz im a class A-felon with use of a weapon but they took my nephew who gets in the shower after he shits cuz wipeing his ass is to much trouble he just runs the soap through his asscrack but hey all im saying is your not better than me or have some insight on trauma cuz you served & saw bad shit most of us have

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

> I cant speak on what my military dose? what my taxes pay for? come on with that thats like me saying well i was in the joint n we fight hand to hand with knives without armour (this ive done by the way n nomatter how tough your are this is scarry n sucks but whatever) so thats tougher than you! Were all americans & im greatful to those who serve & die for my right to type on a computer ride dirtbikes n use gear but we all face are own battles i stared down a 11yr stretch at 18 years old surrounded by animals i became an animal to where my mother would cry everytime she got off the phone with me i was so full of hate i did what i had to do to not be some sick ****s victim , i once bit the tip of some mulletheaded toughguys nose off in a fight becuz he waas choking me i spit his blood n snot in his face through my teeth as he tryed to pull away and ripped his own nose off try tasteing that n seeing it in your mind or wipeing some guys shit off your knife as you try to hide it cuz when you stabbed him in a fight it went in his colon, im not saying these things like im tough or some hard ass cuz im just a guy who has to live with himself & the things ive done in this life as do the men & women who fight for this excon to be among the living & i have been since 2006 i even applied to every branch of the military n was turned down cuz im a class A-felon with use of a weapon but they took my nephew who gets in the shower after he shits cuz wipeing his ass is to much trouble he just runs the soap through his asscrack but hey all im saying is your not better than me or have some insight on trauma cuz you served & saw bad shit most of us have


Well technically you can talk all you want on what the US military does but that doesn't mean you know what you're talking about. If the news didn't exist would you even know what a Marine, Sailor, Troop or Aviator(sorry, not sure what Air Force are referenced as) goes through each and every day in there life when on a deployment? If you haven't been on a deployment, answer would be most likely not.

I had a difficult time following you. Anyways, nobody is saying people are tougher or that certain people are better then other people? I literally have no clue where you got this from.

All I'm saying is if you have not experienced it then you shouldn't make bold statements or make comments on something you have no clue about. It's not like I would jump into a conversation with you and talk about bar fights, because I've never been in one, you would probably get annoyed with me blabbing about something I knew nothing about when you yourself has been through it, right?

You can have your opinion, nobody is depriving you from your own personal opinion.

----------


## wmaousley

> I cant speak on what my military dose? *what my taxes pay for?* come on with that thats like me saying well i was in the joint n we fight hand to hand with knives without armour (this ive done by the way n nomatter how tough your are this is scarry n sucks but whatever) so thats tougher than you! Were all americans & im greatful to those who serve & die for my right to type on a computer ride dirtbikes n use gear but we all face are own battles i stared down a 11yr stretch at 18 years old surrounded by animals i became an animal to where my mother would cry everytime she got off the phone with me i was so full of hate i did what i had to do to not be some sick ****s victim , i once bit the tip of some mulletheaded toughguys nose off in a fight becuz he waas choking me i spit his blood n snot in his face through my teeth as he tryed to pull away and ripped his own nose off try tasteing that n seeing it in your mind or wipeing some guys shit off your knife as you try to hide it cuz when you stabbed him in a fight it went in his colon, im not saying these things like im tough or some hard ass cuz im just a guy who has to live with himself & the things ive done in this life as do the men & women who fight for this excon to be among the living & i have been since 2006 i even applied to every branch of the military n was turned down cuz im a class A-felon with use of a weapon but they took my nephew who gets in the shower after he shits cuz wipeing his ass is to much trouble he just runs the soap through his asscrack but hey all im saying is your not better than me or have some insight on trauma cuz you served & saw bad shit most of us have


The taxes you pay actually pay for the interest on the money the federal reserve bank loans the US Government. Research it..... And for the rest of your savage story, i now know why you have the username you have.

----------


## Bigherm21

Pretty crazy video. Yea dumb assess. You know what they say? Life is tough but its even tougher when your stupid.

----------


## rampaige77

My actual name is Paige so it kinda fit , but yea i get your point, but what im tryin to convey is that to hold down a Position that you can only discuss it with the other military elite & the rest of us who havent humped through the desert cant discuss it comes off offencive when you hear it but as i sit here typing i recall telling my GFs dad that "I dont tell him how to paint houses so dont talk to me about doing time." So i may have reacted before i thought it through (Unlike alot of people i dont blame it on the gear;-) Also its hard to follow what i say because i dont talk in a Vernacular that is socialy common i also hunt & peck when i type i suck at it but in my head i know what i wanted to say just not so competent at translating it to words , And as for "savage story " its not a story its my life and id say my marine friend who has the pic of a iraque he killed as his screen saver thats Savage & its not an uncommon attitude to encounter arround here by Mcord military base . Dont gotta research abount bank loans or the rockafellers or the Aluminati books are very available in prison i had plenty of time to read but it dosent matter not allowed to vote so i got no sat anyhow . No bar fights either bud i dont drink have never been to a bar or a strip club i know uncommon for us savages i actualy work for the department of lisencing so i must not look or act like to much of a knuckle dragging Savage.. I think its just hearing people who are enlisted talk as if there some elite who hold all the secerets just like telling me to reasearch bank loans. But again as i said you could read a book about prison or watch "Lock up " but i know its not even close to living it N understanding all thats involved but if you "research it" like oh loans to the government then you have a good enuff understanding to disscuss those loans so by default reading about the military n people killing civilians then i would have enuff info to Discuss it as i would those loans so then the rest of us who are read on it should be able to discuss it without getting sand in my boots or blood on my soul. 
But anyhow im a right winger & personaly cant stand bleeding heart liberals I love seeing people like Osama get smoked & its total BS to hold a soldier guilty for a unintended death in the time of war , but thats what you expect from some1 like me

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Something I've learned after serving my time is that what you read on the internet and what you hear on the news is about 10% truth with about 90% bullshit mixed in it, no joke. I remember when we were doing disaster relief for the Tsunami that hit Japan a year ago it was a dark time, we were finding floating bodies and full roofs floating out in the ocean. We were exposed to the radiation from the plants but took precautions and positioned ourselves according to the plumes and wind movement so that we would not be completely exposed. We had plans on what to expect and followed through with them for the next 2 months with no issues.

When we would watch the news they would make it sound like we were completely exposed to the radiation and started telling stories about how we would possibly have to decom our ship and our lives were at stake like we were going to die that next morning. They had all these stories on how radiation could cause mutation and other crap. Just the stories that they came up with when we were out there just made me think "Where the fvck are they getting this information from" They were literally just making up bullshit or making outrageous predicaments just for the sake of news, it was ridiculous. Because of this, I had family members constantly sending me emails asking if I was going to live and talking to me like I would never talk to me again because all they had to base this incident off was what they were seeing on TV and reading. They actually made it more difficult for me and my family. After about a month into it our Admiral ordered that our emails be shut down and we were not allowed to have the TV on, he said if the TV is on, it's movies only. They sent letters out to our family members explaining the conditions and not to worry.

----------


## rampaige77

that is crazy & thats gonna be some rough ass shit to see i cant imigane id ever get the things you would see outa my mind ever, i dont think i could handle seeing little dead kids floating around & i never take what i hear on tv as gospel cuz alot of times media believes truth wont sell as well as fiction , they have lost there way in shedding light on the truth to selling fear to the puplic for a better bottomline, i usaly never talk with people about political issues , they keep tryin to engage me at work in this travone martin drag & all i say is Zimmerman deserves a far trial & as per usal they blew this story up n villified this guy before all the facts were released. but dont say something against public oppionion cuz you might end up in the HR office explaining yourself but sometimes you feel like you wanna say something but as they say opinions are like assholes everyone has one , i tend to get myself in trouble living here in hippyland and even being a felon im a republican i make good $$ and i dont feel like i should be handing it out to lazy liberal freeloaders i had the nerve to tell some libs that bush had to lie because there things that he cant disclose to the public about why we needed to remove Sadam we voted him n trusted his judgement he removed a evil murderous man who was becoming a serious threat to us WMD or not and he was torched by the US population but Obama has a terrorist sniped down (Awsome) without asking or explaining why or even showing info proving to the people it was nessary not a peep because hes the medias golden boy the hippies love him , so i believe the media about 25%

----------


## Persistence2012

> There are clearly 2 guys with weapons in this video, also this happened in Iraq and those killed were Reuters Journalist. This has been addressed and the investigation determined that these guys were refused clearance to be in this area by the DOD but went anyway and were mistaken for enemy combatants. 
> 
> They went to this location at their own risk, fvck them. This happens more often than not and when you have not been given clearance to enter an area under heavy military patrols and surveillance with guns you get what happens in this video. If they had been given clearance to enter this area the Apache Gunships would have been briefed and this wouldnt have happened.
> 
> Are you against the US Government/Military??????????????????


Tempted to neg.

The issue is that they never take responsibility for themselves, instead they use soldiers as scapegoats, this has happend in the past, and will continue to happen in the future as very few people do call them out on it.

----------


## Persistence2012

> that is crazy & thats gonna be some rough ass shit to see i cant imigane id ever get the things you would see outa my mind ever, i dont think i could handle seeing little dead kids floating around & i never take what i hear on tv as gospel cuz alot of times media believes truth wont sell as well as fiction , they have lost there way in shedding light on the truth to selling fear to the puplic for a better bottomline, i usaly never talk with people about political issues , they keep tryin to engage me at work in this travone martin drag & all i say is Zimmerman deserves a far trial & as per usal they blew this story up n villified this guy before all the facts were released. but dont say something against public oppionion cuz you might end up in the HR office explaining yourself but sometimes you feel like you wanna say something but as they say opinions are like assholes everyone has one , i tend to get myself in trouble living here in hippyland and even being a felon im a republican i make good $$ and i dont feel like i should be handing it out to lazy liberal freeloaders i had the nerve to tell some libs that bush had to lie because there things that he cant disclose to the public about why we needed to remove Sadam we voted him n trusted his judgement he removed a evil murderous man who was becoming a serious threat to us WMD or not and he was torched by the US population but Obama has a terrorist sniped down (Awsome) without asking or explaining why or even showing info proving to the people it was nessary not a peep because hes the medias golden boy the hippies love him , so i believe the media about 25%


I would say deviate away from mainstream media, and focus on retreiving your news from alternative and independent media sources, preferbly those that represent the victims. In that way, you'd have the justification that is made by the victim's side of the story that equates it as a crime, and then on the other side you'd have the mainstream media which symbolizes the agressor side with heroism. 

Example would be the case of zimmerman, alot of so called independent black media outlets, and blogs have clearly shown that was nothing but a crude and demeaning racist attack that needs to be addressed in a public form, whereas the populist media associates the individual as a "rogue" of today's "fully functioning, and normal society". Thus in a sense, they allure an individual's mindset away from the possibility that racism still exists in "our modern society".

----------

